# Possible transmission slip (manual)



## ajy3639 (Nov 28, 2020)

Hi all, I have a 2015 LT with the 1.4T and the 6 speed manual transmission with right around 90k on the clock. Recently I’ve started to notice what feels like a slip in the transmission or maybe even a hesitation in then engine, but I’m leaning towards the transmission issue. When I’m in the higher gears (4-6 usually) and slightly / moderately accelerating, I feel multiple little hesitations in the cars acceleration. I don’t have the pedal to the floor, and the rpm’s are usually in the 2000-3000 range when it does this, and the hesitations are so quick that the tach doesn’t even register any changes in rpm. The only thing that makes me not 100% that it’s the transmission is that when I’m in lower gears starting from a dead stop, I can give it full throttle and there’s no slippage. If this was the clutch starting to go, wouldn’t it slip just as much in the lower gears as the high ones? The times when I’ve noticed it the most are when I’m going up a hill on the interstate and trying to hold speed or speed up a little. Also, no codes are being thrown either. 
Any help would be appreciated, thanks!


----------



## snowwy66 (Nov 5, 2017)

With right foot on brake and trans in second gear. Slowly let the clutch out.

If car dies. Clutch good. 
Car runs. Clutch bad.


----------



## Diamond193 (Jul 28, 2019)

The clutch would go before the trans right ?


----------



## snowwy66 (Nov 5, 2017)

Not necessarily


----------



## ajy3639 (Nov 28, 2020)

snowwy66 said:


> With right foot on brake and trans in second gear. Slowly let the clutch out.
> 
> If car dies. Clutch good.
> Car runs. Clutch bad.


I went out and tried this, and it died right away, no slipping that I could notice. Also in case it’s relevant, I replaced the transmission fluid about 20k miles ago with amsoil synchromesh synthetic fluid.


----------



## Atstehley (Feb 11, 2019)

I have a slight feeling the "hesitations" you are feeling is the computer adjusting timing. You can visit this thread to learn more about it. Basically, run 93/91 fuel and gap a fresh set of plugs to .028" and it may get better.

Welcome to CruzeTalk! Feel free to check out the Facebook group. 

(Hesitation...GONE!)


----------



## pandrad61 (Jul 8, 2015)

A manual trans slip would be a bad clutch or pressure plate. Basically if it’s bad enough you’d mash the gas in gear clutch out and the rpms would spike and car go no where. Sounds like you’re having a engine concern not trans.


----------



## davidbanks927 (Jun 13, 2018)

ajy3639 said:


> Hi all, I have a 2015 LT with the 1.4T and the 6 speed manual transmission with right around 90k on the clock. Recently I’ve started to notice what feels like a slip in the transmission or maybe even a hesitation in then engine, but I’m leaning towards the transmission issue. When I’m in the higher gears (4-6 usually) and slightly / moderately accelerating, I feel multiple little hesitations in the cars acceleration. I don’t have the pedal to the floor, and the rpm’s are usually in the 2000-3000 range when it does this, and the hesitations are so quick that the tach doesn’t even register any changes in rpm. The only thing that makes me not 100% that it’s the transmission is that when I’m in lower gears starting from a dead stop, I can give it full throttle and there’s no slippage. If this was the clutch starting to go, wouldn’t it slip just as much in the lower gears as the high ones? The times when I’ve noticed it the most are when I’m going up a hill on the interstate and trying to hold speed or speed up a little. Also, no codes are being thrown either.
> Any help would be appreciated, thanks!


Hello, I have a 2011 1.4L 6speed manual and I have experienced the same hesitation consistently around 2500 rpms upon acceleration. I think the hesitation is really the engine is missing. I went with the NGK spark plugs in the thread below and that help but didn't totally fix the problem. Make sure the springs in the coil are fully extended, tight on the plug and square against the spark plug. I had some springs that were crooked and which made the engine miss more. I ended up replacing the whole coil pack and that fixed the problem for good.


----------



## ajy3639 (Nov 28, 2020)

davidbanks927 said:


> Hello, I have a 2011 1.4L 6speed manual and I have experienced the same hesitation consistently around 2500 rpms upon acceleration. I think the hesitation is really the engine is missing. I went with the NGK spark plugs in the thread below and that help but didn't totally fix the problem. Make sure the springs in the coil are fully extended, tight on the plug and square against the spark plug. I had some springs that were crooked and which made the engine miss more. I ended up replacing the whole coil pack and that fixed the problem for good.


Was yours having that hesitation in every gear? Mine started off with me only noticing it in 6th, then it started in 5th, then 4th and now 3rd. I don’t notice this slip or possible hesitation in 1st or 2nd at this point at any rpm. The slow creep of this throughout the gears still makes me think it’s the clutch. I’m replacing it this weekend, I’ll post if it helped or not. The car’s at 90k with the stock one, so even if it is something with the plugs or coils I don’t think it’s a bad idea to get it done 🤷‍♂️


----------

